# (gelöst) Swap vergrößern

## bas89

Hallo allesamt,

damit der Ruhezustand mit doppelt so großem Arbeitsspeicher wieder funktioniert, habe ich die Swap-Partition vergrößert (von 3 auf 5 GB):

```
                                                                                                                                             

bas89-pc-gentoo64 bas89 # lvscan                                                                                                               

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/swap' [5,00 GiB] inherit                                                                                          

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/root' [19,61 GiB] inherit                                                                                         

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/home' [105,00 GiB] inherit                                                                                        

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/gentoo64' [22,00 GiB] inherit

```

Aber auch nach einem Neustart ist der Auslagerungsspeicher nicht größer geworden...

```
bas89-pc-gentoo64 bas89 # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached                                                                      

Mem:          3957       3737        220          0        134       1409                                                                      

-/+ buffers/cache:       2194       1763                                                                                                       

Swap:         2299          0       2299                                    
```

Was muss ich noch tun?Last edited by bas89 on Sun Sep 11, 2011 7:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papahuhn

mkswap nicht vergessen?

----------

## mrsteven

Ja, die Swap-Partition mit swapoff deaktivieren und dann mittels mkswap noch mal neu anlegen.

----------

## bas89

Super, danke! Genau das wars.

----------

